# Browser & Resolution Statistics



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I was looking up some stats to argue against someone who believed that IE was still used by 94% of users, and I found a pretty good summary of both browser use statistics and resolution statistics, so I thought I'd pass it on to the group:

http://www.upsdell.com/BrowserNews/stat_trends.htm

I was surprised to see an estimation of nearly 1 out of 4 people still on 800x600 resolution... definately something that needs to be taken into account when making your webpage (even more than I thought it should be).


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

HI, the older they get the worse the eyes. They can't read the high res text. I'll fight it as long as I can. Our ISP insisted that 50% was more realistic. I argued that one but felt it wasn't worth winning. We have that 2 inch stripe down each side. Oh well. If that is the issue, (I saw it on a board, not sure which one) create a repeating design so it can repeat off the edges.


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

I can only speak for my own site stats which say 94% view my pages using IE and 63% have a screen resolution of 1024x768.


John


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally I'm getting only around 65% IE users, 27% Firefox, and 0-4% of the others (Aproximately in order of use: Safari, Netscape, Mozilla, Opera, Misc, Konqueror).

I don't see any reason WHY my website would be more visited by Firefox users really (other than it works fine in Firefox), but that's what I've gotten over the past few months.

As far as resolution goes, I didn't even realize that browsers posted that information to the website; I thought external studies had to be done for that or something... at any rate, my stats don't show it :/


----------

